# water temps on Au Sable?



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey all! I'm surprised that no one has talked about the water temps on the Au Sable. I haven't been up in a month or so but i'm assuming with all the hot weather, the water temps have to be getting close to that dreaded 70 degree mark. Just wondering if anyone has any info on current temps or what the outlook is if we continue to have this hot weather.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

At Mio the temp is down to 73*, from 76*. Probably headed back up with the hot weather we will have today and tomorrow. In Oscoda the temp had been ranging from 77* - 78*. Kind of hot for Trouties, right now. :yikes:


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats about what i assumed. hope people are laying off the fish. no need to stress them out. they will still be there when the temps come back down. i myself wont fish water over 70 degrees.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

michigan made said:


> Thats about what i assumed. hope people are laying off the fish. no need to stress them out. they will still be there when the temps come back down. i myself wont fish water over 70 degrees.


http://www.70degreepledge.org/


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> http://www.70degreepledge.org/


This is a great site and the pledge applies to lots of places, not just the Mio stretch. Even up to Parmalee the water can get quite warm and in the stretches below dams on the Big Man and Mo as well. The upper reaches are still in good shape. In fact, I caught a couple of high teens browns and a bunch of lower double digit fish this weekend on the Holy Waters. The crowds are gone and you can really work the nice cover early and late, The water is low and clear though so stealth is a must.


----------



## Milacey (Feb 7, 2010)

South Branch was 64 degrees last night.Buddy and I caught and released 2-18 in. and 1-19 in. Browns last night.Lost a couple of bigger fish also throwing a mouse. Fun night!


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> This is a great site and the pledge applies to lots of places, not just the Mio stretch. Even up to Parmalee the water can get quite warm and in the stretches below dams on the Big Man and Mo as well. The upper reaches are still in good shape. In fact, I caught a couple of high teens browns and a bunch of lower double digit fish this weekend on the Holy Waters. The crowds are gone and you can really work the nice cover early and late, The water is low and clear though so stealth is a must.


i've signed that. its a good thing for the fish! wish i lived closer. the wife and i are planning on moving in the next year or so. CANT WAIT!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This guy makes his living putting people on fish. He knows the deal when the water gets low and warm. He just changes m.o. and goes after something other than Trout for a bit. Why would he want to harm his source of income? Why would anyone want to harm a fishery just to be able to fish during hot weather?

http://michiganstreamside.com/report_ausable_bass.htm


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> This guy makes his living putting people on fish. He knows the deal when the water gets low and warm. He just changes m.o. and goes after something other than Trout for a bit. Why would he want to harm his source of income? Why would anyone want to harm a fishery just to be able to fish during hot weather?
> 
> http://michiganstreamside.com/report_ausable_bass.htm


I went guided with a guy by the name of Mike Batchelder earlier this spring. This guy was FANTASTIC! we had a great time and he put us on the fish. he also switches to smallies in the warmer months. good to see people doing whats best for the fish.


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

Try the following links for current conditions:

AU SABLE RIVER NEAR RED OAK, MI .... Second graph down 

AU SABLE RIVER AT MIO, MI ..... Third graph down

AU SABLE RIVER NEAR CURTISVILLE, MI ..... Third graph down


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

actually mike is on that site too! cool stuff!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Holy temp gauge...you sure it reads right...64 degrees at the July 15th mark onthe south branch?? Thats a tad cool from anywhere I've been feeling and seeing above Chase Bridge. Just sayin..


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

beer and nuts said:


> Holy temp gauge...you sure it reads right...64 degrees at the July 15th mark onthe south branch?? Thats a tad cool from anywhere I've been feeling and seeing above Chase Bridge. Just sayin..



The SB cools significantly as it passes through the Mason Tract, especially in the Icebox section. As you know it can also be very tough to wade and float in high water conditions and tends to stay high longer than the other branches because of all the groundwater going in to it. That gauge at Smith Bridge is very important for the safety of fisherman and canoers alike. If you haven't already signed the petition to keep it operating, please do it. 

http://www.change.org/petitions/usg...age-at-smith-bridge-usgs-4135700-in-operation


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

michigan made said:


> I went guided with a guy by the name of Mike Batchelder earlier this spring. This guy was FANTASTIC! we had a great time and he put us on the fish. he also switches to smallies in the warmer months. good to see people doing whats best for the fish.


Mike's a great guy. Used to let us park at his old place and fish the Rifle in Selkirk. Going to have to do some trouting, been a long time.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sab _is_ running warm, right around 76-77* below Foote. Way warm for trout, but the river is plenty more than just trout. A buddy of mine fished the upper with another guy and they took a 2 man limit of walleyes. He said they were really on the bite. Flow went below 1000cfs for the first time I've saw all summer.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

michigan made said:


> Thats about what i assumed. hope people are laying off the fish. no need to stress them out. they will still be there when the temps come back down. i myself wont fish water over 70 degrees.


 good post 
lots of bigger fish roll over when the water warms if they are caught the wont live no mater how carfully you release them


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

How is the rifle through the rec area does anybody know

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishonRon (Jun 1, 2012)

I fished the holy waters on the 24-25th and found the temps to run 66-70. Beautiful stretch but sorry to report only a few small brookies. I'll be back though, when the water cools a bit.


----------

